# Have I been ripped off...?



## soteman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just this week purchased a new laptop; the asus x70sr from a well known retailer. It is sold with a blu-ray drive and a HD screen, so I assumed it would play blu-ray. However, having gotten it home, and tried Nero Showtime with AnyDVD HD to remove the HDCP problem, all it does it stutter its way through blu-ray discs, and it shows CPU usage at 100% most of the time.

I am just wondering whether I ought to go and ask for a refund, when it won't do what it claims to? The specs are as below; (Cyberlinks Blu-Ray Advisor tool tells me that the processor needs upgrading, as does the graphics card, and that the graphics driver is out of date even though it is the newest one available)

Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo T5550
3GB Ram
Ati Radeon 2400HD graphics card
Windows Vista 32-bit

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If one of your main reasons for buying it was to be able to watch BR disks and you can't do that - didn't you already answer your own question?

When you return it, bring in a disk and when shopping for a replacement use it to test the various models. 

Do it quickly - most retailers only give you two weeks to return comps. And don't let them charge you any "restocking fee" or other nonsense.


----------



## soteman (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh yeah I certainly intend to return it if it can't be made to play them.

I was just wondering whether people thought I might be using the wrong software, or whether the specs were too low for Blu-Ray playback?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have you been to the manufacturers website to see if there were any updates to the blueray.


----------

